# Control Remoto para Modo de Servicio LG TV



## D@rkbytes (Ene 12, 2022)

Saludos.

Desde hace algún tiempo quería realizar este proyecto, pero por motivos de tiempo no lo había realizado.
Se trata de un control remoto infrarrojo para ingresar al modo de servicio en los televisores LG
El sistema está basado en microcontrolador PIC y se puede usar un 12F615 o un 12F683 (Incluyo ambos archivos)

El control remoto cuenta con los comandos básicos más un botón para enviar el password (0413, por si el TV lo pide.)
Los comandos son los siguientes:
Power ON/OFF
S-CHECK
P-CHECK
EZ-ADJUST
POWER-ONLY
IN-START
IN-STOP

Como sabrán, los comandos de servicio solo se encuentran en el control remoto MKJ39170828
Una vez ingresado el modo se podrán mover con el control remoto del TV que tiene las teclas básicas.

PD: ¡Mucho cuidado con lo que modifiquen y mantener alejado este control de los niños!

Espero que sea de utilidad.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 12, 2022)

Como complemento, no sé si ponerlo acá, pero también comparto la forma para acceder al *Modo de Servicio*, *Inicio*, *Encendido* de las TV LG por medio de audios empleando LEDs infrarojos.

Prueben con una contraseña diferente si es necesario, al del aporte de DarkBytes. por defecto es "0000" pero si no funciona, prueben uno de los siguientes códigos:
0413 (Proporcionado por DarkBytes)
7777
8741
8743
8878


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 13, 2022)

Ajunto el Código Fuente en C.  (PIC C Compiler de CCS)

Con él podrán, adaptarlo a otro microcontrolador, modificarlo y hacer lo que quieran. (Licencia abierta "By Me")
También adjunto el proyecto del circuito impreso en Proteus 8.12


heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Como complemento, no sé si ponerlo acá, pero también comparto la forma para acceder al *Modo de Servicio*, *Inicio*, *Encendido* de las TV LG por medio de audio empleando LED infrarrojos.


Eso está por aquí: *Acceder al modo de servicio TV LG*


----------



## gabriel318c (May 30, 2022)

Hola buenas tardes alguien sabe como salir del modo factory con el led infrarrojo? Muchas Gracias por responder


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 30, 2022)

Con la tecla "Exit" del control remoto.
En otros casos, con la tecla "In-Stop"


----------



## haroldwil (Oct 12, 2022)

Buenas tardes*. ¿C*ómo puedo restablecer la configuración de modo de servicio*? M*i TV LG 32LF15R no da imagen.
Gracias*.*


----------



## Axel31 (Oct 12, 2022)

He leído esto, puede que funcione (o puede que no), en esta página web:








						Mi televisor LG se enciende pero la pantalla permanece negra, ¿qué debo hacer? - restartatorium.com
					

La marca LG es una verdadera pionera en la industria de la electrónica de consumo. Con su excelente relación calidad / precio, su objetivo es comercializar televisores fiables y de alto rendimiento que sean accesibles para la mayor cantidad de personas posible. A pesar de su muy buena...




					restartatorium.com
				




Hola, tengo un LG LCD mod. 32lg2000 se enciende pero no hay imagen. También ves el encendido parpadeando pero al apretar los botones no sale ni la linea de volumen ni los canales ni nada. Una vez leí que presionando ciertos botones en el control remoto o en el televisor podría tener la solución. Lo intenté una vez y funcionó bien. No recuerdo qué botones eran. Gracias

e.brou
Abril 28, 2022 a 4: 26
Hola,
Después de desconectar la alimentación de la toma eléctrica, espere 1 minuto y vuelva a conectar la televisión, puede intentar mantener presionado el botón de encendido/apagado durante 1 minuto (televisión apagada).


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 12, 2022)

haroldwil dijo:


> *¿C*ómo puedo restablecer la configuración de modo de servicio*? M*i TV LG 32LF15R no da imagen.


Eso no suele suceder comúnmente por motivos de configuración.
A menos de que se haya entrado al modo de servicio y se haya cambiado el tipo de panel LCD.
Lo más probable es que el backlight esté fallando.


----------

